
Discovery of Gold Coins Confirm Battle of Teutoburg Forest Site - diodorus
http://www.forbes.com/sites/drsarahbond/2016/07/01/give-me-back-my-legions-discovery-of-gold-coins-confirm-battle-of-teutoburg-forest-site/#3b67b0b21aa8
======
curried_haskell
Can we please stop posting Forbes links?

~~~
rffn
Agreed. I just see a quote of the day and no article. I am sure they try to be
some kind of clever.

Anyways here is a different source:
[http://www.thehistoryblog.com/archives/43089](http://www.thehistoryblog.com/archives/43089)

